# Video Contest.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't be quiet unless I'm sleeping, WG. Would a knot tutorial qualify if I used index cards? I know some cool fishing knots.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> I can't be quiet unless I'm sleeping, WG. Would a knot tutorial qualify if I used index cards? I know some cool fishing knots.


Yep, notation is fine, like my vids; and it can be about anything. No gibbering though.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You know me too well.....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Closing in a few days, if you haven't got your entry in, you won't have a chance of winning. If you've posted one already and I haven't left a comment on it, it's probably because I haven't seen it; make sure you post it as a video response either here or on youtube... thanks and good luck.


----------

